# Is it a classic moth racing dink?



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Looky look what jumped in the back of me truck today!









Not too heavy. my friend Mike and I can lift it. Would be even lighter if glass were not on the bottom front and sides.









1493 what ever that means.. not even sure it's a moth other then in measurements beam and length seem to fit Moth specs









It was not a boat that needed glass. It's been hanging in a garage for more then 30 years. No sail ,mast or dagger board "yet"









I will take more and more detailed photos soon. .
NOT sure about the transom. Not even sure it's a "moth" dink.









Has allot of nails in the decks. should be okume in the least.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like one. been 50 years since I sailed one. cockpit shape looks right. friend had one in HS and we sailed it a lot until we got a P CAT and the poor moth just sat there and rotted away, sure wish I had it today.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

"Deep Vee home built" is best I'm coming up with so far. Classic Moth Assn. doesn't have any photos like it. some are close but not really the same boat. Also it seems beam length and weight are the only real rules to building them.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

You sure it's not for duck hunting? Should be room for a dog up under the foredeck there, no?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Not an Australian Moth. I thought the Aussie ones were an International class?
Certainly well different than I raced as a kid.

Mark


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's an Abbot #1493! Built at the jersey shore Very rare apparently. I'm in contact with the classic moth boat assocation and they have actual records. She was part of the Cooper River Moth fleet in the mid-1950s

This gent restored one of her sisters!
Fran Abbotts Moth


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Beauty! I would love to build something like that for an afternoon play boat.
Sometimes I really miss dingy sailing.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm not keeping her and want her gone asap even knowing her history she's only worth 300 or less. Still trying to locate the sail. rig, and dagger board


----------

